# Calorie intake



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

I've just started bulking and I've put on 4lbs in a week, but was wondering if anyone has any recommended sites to buy high calorie and protein shakes? I've upped my calories 500 calories a day and weight is coming back rapid thanks to some of you guys. The site I'm using to buy my drinks etc is a bit expensive for what you get. Up to 14 stone from 13st 8 and gaining cause of everyone's help ☺


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

4lbs in a week?! isn't that a one-way ticket to Fatville?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Buy a £10 blender and make your own shakes.

Protein powder, Peannut Butter, Bananas, oats, milk - With whole milk and a big dollop or two of PB you would be getting 700-1000 calories id guess.

You could also chuck in EVOO, Weetabix,


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

why dont you just use your normal protein powder and blend ingredients in, theres cheap ways to add extra calories to your shake.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

blender. two scoops protein, one tablespoon olive oil, one banana, 60g oats, 500ml whole milk, 3 raw eggs. blend that shizzle up.. if its a bit thick, add a little water.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

I miss my shakes  Currently cutting but used to blend protein powder oats banana and peanut butter with milk :beer:


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> 4lbs in a week?! isn't that a one-way ticket to Fatville?


 Had size but lost it after a big sentence mate. So I'm not really bothered if I get a bit of podge as well as muscle. I'll worry about that when I get up to the weight I want to be lol



dannythinx said:


> blender. two scoops protein, one tablespoon olive oil, one banana, 60g oats, 500ml whole milk, 3 raw eggs. blend that shizzle up.. if its a bit thick, add a little water.


 How many of them should I have a day do you reckon mate?



p.cullen said:


> why dont you just use your normal protein powder and blend ingredients in, theres cheap ways to add extra calories to your shake.


 I've been adding oats, but that's it mate. I'm having 3500 calories a day, but just find eating all the time boring. Just would prefer to drink most of the weight on lol



p.cullen said:


> why dont you just use your normal protein powder and blend ingredients in, theres cheap ways to add extra calories to your shake.


 That's what I'm going to start doing then mate. I've got protein powder, but was thinking of buying a bulking powder with plenty of calories. Now a few of you's have said some things to bang in my shaker with my protein, I think I'll just do that pal



dannythinx said:


> blender. two scoops protein, one tablespoon olive oil, one banana, 60g oats, 500ml whole milk, 3 raw eggs. blend that shizzle up.. if its a bit thick, add a little water.


 I'm going to give this recipe a go I reckon mate. I've been adding just oats in my shakes, but that's it. How many calories would there be in that concoction?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

John boy said:


> I'm going to give this recipe a go I reckon mate. I've been adding just oats in my shakes, but that's it. How many calories would there be in that concoction?


 thing is when you just add oats your only getting protein and carbs. you add the other stuff you get healthy fats vitamins and minerals protein and carbs so its like a complete meal. also the banana helps it bind together so you dont drink the top and chew the bottom so much lol. i wouldnt have anymore then two a day.. trial it if youre getting fat quick cut back to one. i reckon its got about 800-1k in cals


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

a tablespoonfull of coconut oil is about 120 cals

tablespoon peanut butter roughly 100 cals

raw egg about 70 cals

500ml whole milk roughly 350 cals

just a few suggestions for you bro


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> thing is when you just add oats your only getting protein and carbs. you add the other stuff you get healthy fats vitamins and minerals protein and carbs so its like a complete meal. also the banana helps it bind together so you dont drink the top and chew the bottom so much lol. i wouldnt have anymore then two a day.. trial it if youre getting fat quick cut back to one. i reckon its got about 800-1k in cals


 Appreciated that mate. I've been having 2 shakes with oats in a day and I've been eating a lot more. I just find eating boring tbh. I'd prefer to drink it and get it out the way lol


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

John boy said:


> Appreciated that mate. I've been having 2 shakes with oats in a day and I've been eating a lot more. I just find eating boring tbh. I'd prefer to drink it and get it out the way lol


 yeah me too.. its a quick 800cal when bulking and its handy if your at work or something just to chug it down.. ive messed about with different shakes in the past. at one point i tried adding a tin of tuna in but nah, wont be doing that again..


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> a tablespoonfull of coconut oil is about 120 cals
> 
> tablespoon peanut butter roughly 100 cals
> 
> ...


 I've photo shot your ingredients as well as Dannythinx. I'm going to give them a whirl and see how I get on. I appreciate your feedback mate ☺


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

RexEverthing said:


> 4lbs in a week?! isn't that a one-way ticket to Fatville?


 First week on a bulk, no because most of the weight gain is going to be glycogen, water, and increased food volume in the digestive tract. Just as first week of a low carb cut you can lose a lot of weight, in first week of a bulk you can also gain a lot but in both cases the actual change in fat mass is only going to be a very small portion of that initial weight change.

Gaining 4lbs a week for multiple weeks on a bulk, then it's time to say goodbye to your abs!


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> yeah me too.. its a quick 800cal when bulking and its handy if your at work or something just to chug it down.. ive messed about with different shakes in the past. at one point i tried adding a tin of tuna in but nah, wont be doing that again..


 Errr bet that was nasty. At least I know you've done your trial and error and past on your recipe. I'm going start on this tomorrow. I've screen shot your recipe and will give it a go, minus any tuna lol


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

John boy said:


> Errr bet that was nasty. At least I know you've done your trial and error and past on your recipe. I'm going start on this tomorrow. I've screen shot your recipe and will give it a go, minus any tuna lol


 Went and got all the things I needed last night and it tastes spot on. I banged some peanut butter in it too. Nice one mate it tastes just right


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

John boy said:


> Appreciated that mate. I've been having 2 shakes with oats in a day and I've been eating a lot more. I just find eating boring tbh. I'd prefer to drink it and get it out the way lol


 Would of though you were more than the 14 stone mark. What height are you?

What condition is your lower body in?


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

It's not too bad mate but do need to to work a bit more on my sides and abs. I had a good shape, but lost it. I've been back training about 5 months now. I went down to 13st 2 when I stopped training. I've just started a course of sus last week so that should help. Got some nap 50's too. How long do you reckon the sus will take to kick in pal?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

How does everyone find adding raw eggs to their shake honestly?

Currently my protein, banana, milk and PB shake is actually really nice.

Can you taste the eggs?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

nathanlowe said:


> How does everyone find adding raw eggs to their shake honestly?
> 
> Currently my protein, banana, milk and PB shake is actually really nice.
> 
> Can you taste the eggs?


 ive been doing it for two years. youd have no idea they were in there if you hadnt made the shake yourself. they are literally packed with vitamins and minerals


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

John boy said:


> Went and got all the things I needed last night and it tastes spot on. I banged some peanut butter in it too. Nice one mate it tastes just right
> 
> View attachment 118626


 see peanut butter is quite expensive.. its good for healthy fats but thats why i use olive oil.. all the fats you need but not so harsh on the pocket


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

nathanlowe said:


> How does everyone find adding raw eggs to their shake honestly?
> 
> Currently my protein, banana, milk and PB shake is actually really nice.
> 
> Can you taste the eggs?


 I've just started with pb oats a banana a table spoon of olive oil protein powder and 3 eggs and it tastes spot on pal. You can't taste the eggs


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

dannythinx said:


> see peanut butter is quite expensive.. its good for healthy fats but thats why i use olive oil.. all the fats you need but not so harsh on the pocket


 £5 tub from MP for 1kg?

Its better value than any of the fancy stuff on the shelves in the supermarket.


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> see peanut butter is quite expensive.. its good for healthy fats but thats why i use olive oil.. all the fats you need but not so harsh on the pocket


 I banged both in lol I'll just put one or the other in now


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

John boy said:


> I banged both in lol I'll just put one or the other in now


 Trust me .... pb is worth the minimal extra cost. I found olive oil completely took over the taste of everything, coconut oil is much nicer and almost identical macros.


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

H_JM_S said:


> Trust me .... pb is worth the minimal extra cost. I found olive oil completely took over the taste of everything, coconut oil is much nicer and almost identical macros.


 The peanut butter in the shake made it taste really nice. I stuck both in so didn't really notice. I'm going to grab some of that coconut oil and give that a whirl too. Nice one mate


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

dtlv said:


> First week on a bulk, no because most of the weight gain is going to be glycogen, water, and increased food volume in the digestive tract. Just as first week of a low carb cut you can lose a lot of weight, in first week of a bulk you can also gain a lot but in both cases the actual change in fat mass is only going to be a very small portion of that initial weight change.
> 
> Gaining 4lbs a week for multiple weeks on a bulk, then it's time to say goodbye to your abs!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

nathanlowe said:


> How does everyone find adding raw eggs to their shake honestly?
> 
> Currently my protein, banana, milk and PB shake is actually really nice.
> 
> Can you taste the eggs?


Don't add raw eggs to shakes, since the protein in raw egg is poorly absorbed by the body.


----------

